# Sh*t Mountain bike girls say



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

In German son!





Ich würde hit it.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

That might have been funny, I have no idea. I couldn't understand a word of it


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

I, too, have no idea what they are saying but, going by their body language, they are saying a lot of the same stuff me & my female riding buddies talk about on our rides! 

.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

no idea - but judging by their tone and body language, it doesn't even remotely come close to how the women I've ridden with behave.


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

The only thing I got was, "Sehe ich fat aus?" at 1:14. Do I look fat?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

lol that's too funny even not knowing what they say. what i really wanna see is a vid of what happens once they get home--hopefully all together..lol.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

My German girlfriend thinks that sh** is funny!

I have no clue if it really is...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

The one is the red had some descent sweater monkeys,


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Love the one trying to get the bike in the car.lol


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

I understand it all, and it's pretty damn hilarious. 

On par with the other **** mtn bikers say videos in english.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't know any German but I'm pretty sure there was something about broken nails, nice decals, migraines, hair issues............that's about all i can guess from that.

My personal favourite part is at 22 seconds though. 

Just sayin'


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

+rep
By far the best sh*t___say video ever , the weird speak makes it 10x better !

American women are so dang haughty serious all the time but these foreigners seem to be just having fun and speaking gibberish ! Awesome !


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

In German or English they still can't find their keys in their bags.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

mtec said:


> I understand it all, and it's pretty damn hilarious.
> 
> On par with the other **** mtn bikers say videos in english.:thumbsup:


Then you are obligated to translate it for us:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

euro chicks and Last Herb DHs??!! what's not to like? well placed Monday random.


----------



## spoonylove (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Even though I want translation, I would rather keep it mysterious as the humor goes up ten fold.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

mtec said:


> I understand it all, and it's pretty damn hilarious.
> 
> On par with the other **** mtn bikers say videos in english.:thumbsup:


Same here. Well, I got most of it. Not what I usually hear from my female riding buddies, but still funny.

Same idea as all the other "this _________say" vids pipping up all over.

Ich wird auch schlagen. :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i like the lip gloss part. i dont carry it on a ride, but i could see myself doing that


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i like the lip gloss part. i dont carry it on a ride, but i could see myself doing that


Hey, is that you up at the top of the page next to the mtbr logo?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Decatur_Tide said:


> Hey, is that you up at the top of the page next to the mtbr logo?


The world may never know....


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I found it with English sub-titles...






German MTB girls from Clay Morgan on Vimeo.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link net wurker!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

man, i can sympathize with that poor girl shoving the bike in her car. i remember my "rackless" days.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

too funny


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Was way cooler when I only understood every other word


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I got "The race face atlas bars come in purple" from the original. I think lila is purple.

Also those sub are not anything close to what they're saying.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Slurry said:


> I got "The race face atlas bars come in purple" from the original. I think lila is purple.
> 
> Also those sub are not anything close to what they're saying.


They're not supposed to be anything remotely close to what they are actually saying. That's what's so funny. Humorous imagination was applied...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Humorous imagination was applied...


Thank you!

I'll admit, I don't speak any German, so I had to improvise. What this means is that we still don't know what they're really saying in the original.

Well, most of us don't.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i liked the "sweater monkeys" and then "rackless" mentions on the first page. sublime beavis & butthead moment on the interweb...


----------



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

lol...don't know what they were saying, but like it.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, the "rackless" one, I totally missed that!

Nicole, I'm glad that you now have a nice rack.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

net wurker said:


> Oh, the "rackless" one, I totally missed that!
> 
> Nicole, I'm glad that you now have a nice rack.


sometimes my mind goes from the mountains to the bahamas then the gutter all in a blink.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

53119 said:


> sometimes my mind goes from the mountains to the bahamas then the gutter all in a blink.


There's an app for that.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

^ i know. it's my app. it's how i can afford to go to the mtns, bahamas, & the gutter!! rolling deeper than that angry birds guy!


----------



## 123ROBERTELEE (Jun 29, 2011)

hahaha pretty funny


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

man, i figured i set myself up with that one


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

These foreigners need to speak Murcan dammit - if they're in our country speaking on our Youtube then they need to be speaking Murcan.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

cutthroat said:


> These foreigners need to speak Murcan dammit - if they're in our country speaking on our Youtube then they need to be speaking Murcan.


It should be either ahmurcan or uhmurcan or ahmerickan


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm fluent in many languages and I think German is one of them. So I'm pretty sure the brunette said something along the lines of, "That last fart turned into a shart and I have now dropped an uber schizer in my chamois!"


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

^^^that's funny stuff Scott O^^^


----------



## Jajm1213 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ich Weiß dass der Vimeo Video ist falsch.

Vielleicht ein MTBR fräulein kann es übersetzen???

Bis später....


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

It doesn't matter the language, they are talking about their shoes matching their outfits, and their outfits matching their rides...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The pink beer coolers crack me up... group hug!

I must say that I carry alot of extra crap in my camel back too


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

net wurker said:


> I found it with English sub-titles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played this video clip for my wife this morning. She _was not_ impressed...


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I played this video clip for my wife this morning. She _was not_ impressed...


Unfortunately my wife would not appreciate the humor either.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

*Gotta Love it !*

My GF watched the clip last night and she is very fluent in German. She agreed that the subtitles do not match the conversation on the video, but she said your subtitles were effin hilarious - great job Net wurker ! And she almost fell out of her chair when they started shreiking and getting excited for the group hug !


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks. Your GF must have a great sense of humor. I can see how, from the female perspective, it might be kinda offensive. But it was all in fun. The girls in the real video seemed to be having a blast making it.

Speaking of the real video, did anyone notice the original is now 31 seconds? The you-tube guy that posted it must have replaced it with a shortened version. Whats up with that?


----------



## BoozeFahba (May 11, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

net wurker said:


> Speaking of the real video, did anyone notice the original is now 31 seconds? The you-tube guy that posted it must have replaced it with a shortened version. Whats up with that?


Idk. I've seen it like today and then yours and it took me about 40 secs to set my mind on those subtitles being quite funny. But the part where you added subtitles when there was no speaking sold it 

But yours is definitively better.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I played this video clip for my wife this morning. She _was not_ impressed...


:aureola::aureola::aureola: Have you got it yet? She didn't need to know you ride with them


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Decatur_Tide said:


> Hey, is that you up at the top of the page next to the mtbr logo?


totally not me. that trail has wayyy too much gnar for me to handle.


----------



## 4N4 (Feb 2, 2012)

You can find the German version with English subtitles now on 
pinkbike.com/video/240379/
:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> totally not me. that trail has wayyy too much gnar for me to handle.


Yeah, and you usually don't go out without fancy leg warmers


----------



## Wzupmane (Sep 5, 2011)

Toppless would have been better


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


That's going right into my sig 

And btw, how you deal with 'rack support on long rides when you ride topless ?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I _knew_ it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


"scissor"!!! OMG! You clearly speak from exprience...

That is truly one of the funniest things anyone has ever posted on this site. I gotta ride with you one of these days. That is just too cool, girl!


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

scott o said:


> i'm fluent in many languages and i think german is one of them. So i'm pretty sure the brunette said something along the lines of, "that last fart turned into a shart and i have now dropped an uber schizer in my chamois!"


haha!!!!


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


Ha! Love it! Where are girls like you in GA?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mtbatl11 said:


> haha!!!!


Dooooood, that is like, totally gross!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hope ya'll realized the sarcasm in my post.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


Too Funny!


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> hope ya'll realized the sarcasm in my post.


Not another word. Let. Us. Dream.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> hope ya'll realized the sarcasm in my post.


What does sarcasm means ?

Anyways, I don't need to learn a new word right now. Let me compute the ones from your last post and keep it that way


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

There are a few serious women mountain bikers I ride with and I can't say that I've heard any one of those phrases on rides with them. Seems rather cartoonish to me.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Jisch said:


> There are a few serious women mountain bikers I ride with and I can't say that I've heard any one of those phrases on rides with them. Seems rather cartoonish to me.


I think you just earned a huge "Duh!" for that post. She was just having a laugh, and I dare say most people see that. Humor = good; that's what separates us from the rest of the animal kingdom. Especially bears - no sense of humor at all. Not that I wouldn't laugh at any joke, even a bad one, told by a bear.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, well when I watch the "Sh!t mountain bikers say" - the one with the guys in it, the things they say I hear people say all the time - that's what makes it funny. 

Different strokes for different folks, I suppose.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

For all you people that don't understand german or dont get the humor of putting totally wrong subtitles under a movie...
Here is a version with the right subtitles :
Sh*t Mountain biker Girls Say - YouTube


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


Pic's or it didn't happen


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great vid. Remember seeing this one a few weeks ago but been on a hiatus. Going to have to show the German gf, too. Not sure if she will see the humor but that will be part of the fun.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> man, i can sympathize with that poor girl shoving the bike in her car. i remember my "rackless" days.


Pics, when you were rackless.:thumbsup:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> scissor


can you elaborate here? I'm lost?


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

net wurker said:


> I found it with English sub-titles...


lol awesome


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

God, if my lady friend and i made one of these videos, ya'll would get a totally different view of women forever. haha, lots of yelling about our anuses hurting, and who snail-trailed who's seat, etc. 

then again, we're not exactly "delicate" women


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> God, if my lady friend and i made one of these videos, ya'll would get a totally different view of women forever. haha, lots of yelling about our anuses hurting, and who snail-trailed who's seat, etc.
> 
> then again, we're not exactly "delicate" women


Well after that statement, you've _got to_ make a video!!! It's only fair to the rest of us...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ What he said ! ^^


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Kind off the topic - but who wears full-face helmets and goggles like that when mtn biking? Am I the only person who just wears a normal helmet?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

its hard to get females on camera because they always avoid pictures, worrying that they're fat or looking bad, etc. thats why i have so few pictures of action shots because nobody wants me having a camera around! Friggin women!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

@nicole- you could just do the edit and use any "this person does not one to be identified" tricks they use for interviews couldn't you? ..and amen for "not delicate" women! i too will be looking forward to "sh*t real mtb women say"! or should i say "..real women mtb say"?


----------



## PrinterTom (Mar 22, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> topless indeed. thats what all mtb girls do. we go out, riding, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home. you figured us out!


 Where can I find this place...


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

snowdrifter said:


> can you elaborate here? I'm lost?


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ LOL! 


thumbs up if DC brought you here :thumbsup: :ciappa:


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> its hard to get females on camera because they always avoid pictures, worrying that they're fat or looking bad, etc. thats why i have so few pictures of action shots because nobody wants me having a camera around! Friggin women!


Yes my wife tells me to get the hell away with the camera.

My Father used to keep clear of the camera, When he died we look back & it's sad we have so few photo's of him. :madman::madman:


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

They tell me that chicks mountain bike and while I suppose it's theoretically possible, I have never seen a female mountain biker and I'm not sure they exist.

In fact, that's my only beef with mountain biking. I'd love to find a girl who like to ride.


----------



## Tahoeenduro (Feb 25, 2012)

The only thing I ever get to see about mountain bike girls is their butts as they drop me.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^but there's that awkward padding at the crucial part of the bum....right?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^but there's that awkward padding at the crucial part of the bum....right?


You wear padding ??


----------



## doodoobaby (Jun 19, 2012)

apparently german comedy is different...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## dihymon (Jun 12, 2012)

WarBoom said:


> It should be either ahmurcan or uhmurcan or ahmerickan


Made me think of this...


----------



## dihymon (Jun 12, 2012)

muzzanic said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen


Reference Queen - Bicycle Race for now.


----------

